# P0011 Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake): Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced)



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I posted this question on the A3 forum, and I thought it would be good to post here also 

Car: 2006 A3 2.0T 

I recently got this code on my car and I searched the forums, but 1) it's a convoluted mess, and 2) it was for the 1.8T engine. I thought the solution would be different for the 2.0T engine. 

Any advice? 

Just replaced the cam, cam follower, and hpfp less than 1000 miles ago. After that, I got the P000A error, which is Camshaft Positioner (Bank 1 Intake): Slow Response. I cleaned the sensor and cleared the code, and just got this. 

Monday,24,January,2011,18:00:36:61944 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64) 

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl 
Control Module Part Number: 8P0 907 115 B HW: 8P0 907 115 B 
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0080 
Software Coding: 0103010A1C070160 
Work Shop Code: WSC 08307 444 53715 
VCID: 314F39A6D1AF 
1 Fault Found: 

000017 - Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake): Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced) 
P0011 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 11100100 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Mileage: 84879 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2011.01.22 
Time: 02:15:28 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 3106 /min 
Load: 48.6 % 
Speed: 124.0 km/h 
Temperature: 80.0°C 
Temperature: -6.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar 
Voltage: 14.605 V 


Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## radojon (Oct 11, 2007)

Everything I can find thats related to this is to raplace the cam actuator for sure, its also recomended to replace the chain and camshaft, I believe the intake camshaft


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

I would double check your cam timing on the chain side and timing belt side. If it happened right after you put the cam in it has to be something that you did.

did you have the cam tool to properly line up the cams


----------



## 2006UG (Jun 7, 2010)

I have p0011 as well, and don't know what to do about it. my cam follower was replaced recently, so that shouldnt be an issue, and I havn't done any cam work.

2006 gti 2.0t
40xxx miles

sub'd


----------



## 2006UG (Jun 7, 2010)

Bump for help


----------

